# New software for 722



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Noticed that new version for VIP722 listed as L7.23 but date given is 2/7/2011 which must be a mistake. Anyone get this yet?


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

Mine is at L724.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

peano said:


> Mine is at L724.


I see that they added that to the 'Current' software and again a date for last year.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Where is their software chart now?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

They're shove it somewhere, as usual ... changing to dish new sites; before it was on echostar site, then on rweb of dishnetwork, now it should be on dish.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

P Smith said:


> They're shove it somewhere, as usual ... changing to dish new sites; before it was on echostar site, then on rweb of dishnetwork, now it should be on dish.


It almost seems like they don't want us to know what the latest software is.
I hope someone finds the chart again and posts a link.

PS. I'm on L724 now. Need to see what they changed, added, broke.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Grandude said:


> It almost seems like they don't want us to know what the latest software is.
> I hope someone finds the chart again and posts a link.
> 
> PS. I'm on L724 now. * Need to see what they changed*, added, broke.


Here is the place - http://www.dishsupport.com/dish-network-software-release-notes/


----------

